# Anyone got any thoughts on using Ozone 8 for Cinematic / Orchestral tracks ?



## Bansaw (Aug 5, 2018)

I do some EDM music but have a big interest in Cinematic/Orchestral as well.
I have been toying with the idea of getting Ozone 8 Advanced for a while but am resisting up to now.

I see it used in demos with EDM stuff and it seems useful there, but I am wondering how useful it would be on Cinematic tracks?

(If you listen to my Soundcloud I've been using Albion One and overall I am still looking for a way to get that to sound a certain way that has escaped me. Maybe I'm looking for a sharper attack or something, and maybe I can get that by adjusting the mic mix, but anyway, I digress...)


----------



## karelpsota (Aug 5, 2018)

Ozone is great, but you you don't need Advance.
It's too easy to get caught up with gadget features and fuckup the whole mix.

For orchestral tracks, I would only use Ozone's EQ matching, dynEQ, exciter, imager and multi-band comp.
If you carefully dial those, it can glue and open the mix little bit.
Greg Calbi's "Accentuated" preset is a good place to start .

All that said. Ozone is not a must have. You can master with equivalent plugins (T-racks, waves, fab filter, slate etc...)


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 7, 2018)

One big plus of Ozone advanced is that you can use the modules on their own, so it's like a bundle of different plug ins.
Personal favorite modules are: Limiter, Vintage limiter, Imager, Exciter, Multiband Compressor (although i often use FabFilters MBPro instead of this one), Tonal shaping and the EQs.


----------



## Bansaw (Aug 7, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> One big plus of Ozone advanced is that you can use the modules on their own, so it's like a bundle of different plug ins.
> Personal favorite modules are: Limiter, Vintage limiter, Imager, Exciter, Multiband Compressor (although i often use FabFilters MBPro instead of this one), Tonal shaping and the EQs.



I'm tempted because iZotope offered me an "upgrade" price which is $125 for Advanced. I was surprised because all I I owned was Neutron Elements. I am wondering if it ever gets lower than $125, perhaps on Black Friday ?


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Aug 8, 2018)

Just consider the following:
Just because you have a Formula One racing car, you can not drive a car yet.
In other words, just buying Ozone8 does not make any cinematic music with your samples.

Ozone8 contains many presets. But even these were only really good in the particular situation when they have been createtd.
That does not mean you should not buy Ozone 8, no, but do not expect too much and above all, do not be disappointed if the results are not what you expected at first.

Beat
(I also use OZONE 8 - amongst other effects of course


----------



## Stephen Schmidt (Aug 11, 2018)

I actually know one of the Izotope guys and he hooked me up with Ozone8. I like it. It makes doing a simple master easy. I don't really use the presets. I've been experimenting with setting everything up myself and really making every adjustment intentional, that way I'm not breaking my mix. You can definitely get the same result using other plugins, but it's nice having it all packaged as one or having the ability to break them out separately. Don't know if that helps. Let me know if you have specific questions though.


----------



## Bansaw (Aug 11, 2018)

Stephen Schmidt said:


> I actually know one of the Izotope guys and he hooked me up with Ozone8. I like it. It makes doing a simple master easy. I don't really use the presets. I've been experimenting with setting everything up myself and really making every adjustment intentional, that way I'm not breaking my mix. You can definitely get the same result using other plugins, but it's nice having it all packaged as one or having the ability to break them out separately. Don't know if that helps. Let me know if you have specific questions though.


Thanks. I actually downloaded the demo.
The first impression is a realization is that its not just a mastering suite that I can stick on the master bus at the end, but I can put some of Ozones plugins on individual tracks. I'm getting to know it; I 've got 8 days left to demo it. I can get it at a price of $125 which I think is a really good price for it.


----------



## robgb (Aug 11, 2018)

If you're going to get it at all, you definitely need advanced. But you will have to learn how to use it properly, and, honestly, there's not much it can do that you can't do with a chain of plugins you probably already have.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 23, 2018)

I've been getting by on Logic stock plugins, but just picked up Ozone 8 Elements for $6 (details: https://vi-control.net/community/th...lements-for-5-euros.74325/page-2#post-4271212)

Currently, I can upgrade to Ozone Standard for ~$85, or crossgrade (with my RX standard) to the Ozone 8 and Neutron 2 Advanced Bundle for $210.

Personally, I think Logic's stock plugins are pretty good. Is there something I'm missing out on by not having Ozone?


----------



## GtrString (Aug 23, 2018)

I wouldn't. Ozone sounds boxy and phasey to me, so imho its not a great option.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 24, 2018)

GtrString said:


> I wouldn't. Ozone sounds boxy and phasey to me, so imho its not a great option.


Curious what you find phasey. The EQ, all crossovers, and the imager all have preferences/features to deal with phase.

Every band of the EQ can be set anywhere in between minimum phase and fully linear phase... (You can also view the phase shift and phase delay, something Pro-Q2 could borrow a page from.) The crossovers can be minimum phase, hybrid, or linear phase. And the imager can be set to prevent antiphase (which should turned on by default IMO)... I've never found it to sound boxy, but that's somewhat subjective...


----------



## GtrString (Aug 24, 2018)

It is subjective of course. And its an opinion I formed after a/b'ing ozone with other options some time ago, so I really can't be more specific with all the settings. To me, it is something in the overall sonic signature of the plugin, fwiw.


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 24, 2018)

ozone doesn't sound phasey and boxed at all.

guess its the most used mastering plugin bundle for a reason.


----------



## GdT (Aug 24, 2018)

I have been using Ozone for mastering my orchestral tracks since version 5, now up to vesrion 8.
There is lots of good presets to start wit and lots of good educational material on iZotope web site.


----------



## Bansaw (Aug 24, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I've been getting by on Logic stock plugins, but just picked up Ozone 8 Elements for $6 (details: https://vi-control.net/community/th...lements-for-5-euros.74325/page-2#post-4271212)
> 
> Currently, I can upgrade to Ozone Standard for ~$85, or crossgrade (with my RX standard) to the Ozone 8 and Neutron 2 Advanced Bundle for $210.
> 
> Personally, I think Logic's stock plugins are pretty good. Is there something I'm missing out on by not having Ozone?


I actually got Ozone Advanced for $125.
Offer ends end Aug.
But I think they gave me a lot price because I had Neutron Elements already.


----------



## bryla (Aug 24, 2018)

Big fan of ozone myself. One thing I like about advanced is that I often use it in stand alone. I often take it out of the sequencer as the last stage and the I can also use third party plugins in the chain.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 24, 2018)

GtrString said:


> It is subjective of course. And its an opinion I formed after a/b'ing ozone with other options some time ago, so I really can't be more specific with all the settings. To me, it is something in the overall sonic signature of the plugin, fwiw.


Fair enough... Just saying that Ozone has settings that a vast majority of users aren't even aware of...
All I'm suggesting is you might look into it, as Ozone gives you enormous control over the exact things you're describing... (as phase shift can be completely eliminated, and boxiness is often associated with crossover settings...)


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 26, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> *****
> Currently, I can upgrade to Ozone Standard for ~$85, or crossgrade (with my RX standard) to the Ozone 8 and Neutron 2 Advanced Bundle for $210.
> Is there something I'm missing out on by not having Ozone?



Same here for Elements and now see the Upgrade to Standard for ~$83. A bit cooled by so many 'meh' comments, but tempted. 
Wondering if this is best path to Advanced, versus BlkFri offers to jump direct from Elements ?


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 26, 2018)

GtrString said:


> It is subjective of course. And its an opinion I formed after a/b'ing ozone with other options some time ago, so I really can't be more specific with all the settings. To me, it is something in the overall sonic signature of the plugin, fwiw.



actually, since you don't backup your statement with any substantial argument, it's not even "subjective" or an "opinion". (if ozone really would be "phasey" it would be easy to prove it)
It's just a slanderous statement with no value.


----------



## Nao Gam (Aug 26, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> It's just a slanderous statement with no value.


That constitutes an opinion


----------



## Bansaw (Aug 26, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Same here for Elements and now see the Upgrade to Standard for ~$83. A bit cooled by so many 'meh' comments, but tempted.
> Wondering if this is best path to Advanced, versus BlkFri offers to jump direct from Elements ?


$83 for Standard, or $125 for Advanced. Easy decision for me to go for Advanced.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 26, 2018)

Bansaw said:


> $83 for Standard, or $125 for Advanced. Easy decision for me to go for Advanced.



Totally agree, but looked at typical sites and do not see that one …. can you post the source ?


----------



## Bansaw (Aug 26, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Totally agree, but looked at typical sites and do not see that one …. can you post the source ?


You have to log into your izotope account and the "coupon" will be listed if you are eligible. Offer end at the end of Aug I think.


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 26, 2018)

GtrString said:


> I wouldn't. Ozone sounds boxy and phasey to me, so imho its not a great option.


maybe you need to learn to use it ... ? not sure what sounds boxy about it at all. unrelated to you post: one good thing about ozone is that it is so widely used. i know a couple of mastering engineers who make me master presets for a finished project. and since I often have to go back although the project is technically finished, i can always just use those presets and master the edit myself.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 29, 2018)

Bansaw said:


> You have to log into your izotope account and the "coupon" will be listed if you are eligible. Offer end at the end of Aug I think.


I wrote to Izotope and asked if I could go from Ozone 8 Elements to Ozone 8 Advanced for $125, but they only offered me Ozone 8 Advanced for $200. Is there something I'm not doing right here?


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 29, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I wrote to Izotope and asked if I could go from Ozone 8 Elements to Ozone 8 Advanced for $125, but they only offered me Ozone 8 Advanced for $200. Is there something I'm not doing right here?



I doubt it. Have done the same and best got down to ~$168. on one of the outlets .... Audio Deluxe, or ???


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 29, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> I doubt it. Have done the same and best got down to ~$168. on one of the outlets .... Audio Deluxe, or ???


~$135 for both Ozone 8 & Neutron Standard at AudioDeluxe (code: YNY23)
How much would I miss going with Standard instead of Advanced?


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 29, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I wrote to Izotope and asked if I could go from Ozone 8 Elements to Ozone 8 Advanced for $125, but they only offered me Ozone 8 Advanced for $200. Is there something I'm not doing right here?



It seems in my account Ozone 8 Advanced upgrade is $125 for those who own a previous version of Ozone *Standard. *But at this moment* Audio Deluxe has an in cart price of $89 for Ozone Standard.* For the next 8 hours. Not an upgrade but a new license. Personally I prefer Standard to Advanced. I don't need all the extra plugins cluttering my plugin folders, yet it has all the coolest features (I prefer Fab Filter EQ) 
https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/audio-plug-ins/izotope-ozone-8-standard


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 29, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> It seems in my account Ozone 8 Advanced upgrade is $125 for those who own a previous version of Ozone *Standard. *But at this moment* Audio Deluxe has an in cart price of $89 for Ozone Standard.* For the next 8 hours. Not an upgrade but a new. Personally I prefer Standard to Advanced. I don't need all the extra plugins cluttering my plugin folders, yet it has all the coolest features (I prefer Fab Filter EQ)
> https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/audio-plug-ins/izotope-ozone-8-standard


Thanks. Bansaw said he got the $125 Ozone Advanced offer based on having only Neutron Elements.


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 29, 2018)

Whoa, They just posted the upgrade from past standard to Ozone 8 Standard at *$64 in cart*. Wow.
https://www.audiodeluxe.com/product...-8-standard-upgrade-ozone-1-7-standard-or-adv

To the OP - yes I use it on ochestral pieces all the time and it works well to solidify the low end, clarify the mid range, and add clarity. Simply go through presets until you find something that sound great (amazing range of presets in Ozone 5- I'm hoping 8 will be similar or more), go through the settings to tweak (I really like the 4 Band compressor and I use Fab Filter and Sonnex all the time). If you can't greatly improve how the music plays through consumer/ computer speakers just by using the presets, your doing something wrong.

That's how much it makes a difference, Whether controlling the lows or defining the mid range or smoothing the top end while adding clarity, it does a lot with one pass, one preset (saving your tweaks). The only device I know that does this much so well (Fab Filter is a close 2nd but much more $). Cheers.


----------



## Bansaw (Aug 29, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I wrote to Izotope and asked if I could go from Ozone 8 Elements to Ozone 8 Advanced for $125, but they only offered me Ozone 8 Advanced for $200. Is there something I'm not doing right here?


All I have in my iZotope a/c is Neutron Elements (which I got cheap last Black Friday), and the only other things were "Imager" and Vinyl, both of which are free.
I don't know if _Imager_ is doing it for me, since _Imager_ is part of Ozone?
The most crazy thing is that in my coupon list, upgrade to Ozone *Standard *is $199, but upgrade to Ozone *Advanced *is $125 !!!! This led me to believe it was a website bug, but I wrote to them and they said, "no its fine"...


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 29, 2018)

Currently Comparing Ozone 8 to Ozone 5, I really liked all the presets in O5 that are gone in 08, but after dialing both in, I like the transperency and boost of 0zone 8 better. It has punched up the mix considerably, and given it more definition, yet with perfectly clean levels. 

Also found some great presets under signature presets - the Greg Calbi Mastering Presets are a nice starting point. I hope they keep adding to their presets. For now I'm making a few of my own.


----------



## Bansaw (Aug 31, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Also found some great presets under signature presets - the Greg Calbi Mastering Presets are a nice starting point. I hope they keep adding to their presets. For now I'm making a few of my own.


I wrote to izotope a few weeks ago and said,"all your tutorials are on other genres of music apart from orchestral/cinematic, where's the focus on us guys?" And one guy wrote back to me who was a composer and said that he used Greg Calbi as a starting point in his mastering.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 31, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I wrote to Izotope and asked if I could go from Ozone 8 Elements to Ozone 8 Advanced for $125, but they only offered me Ozone 8 Advanced for $200. Is there something I'm not doing right here?


I got advanced for $105 at the jrrshop.com using the "group" discount code, but I had Ozone 6 standard as well as Ozone 8 elements. I think the standard got me the upgrade price.


----------

